# kubotal3200 HYDROLICS



## heather (Jun 6, 2012)

i HAVE A SWEEPER p48 AND WE just purchased a Kubota L3200 and shipped it to Mexico. Unfortunately this was a mistake as out mechanics here are pretty unsure of new equipment. We are trying to connect the sweeper to the tractor through hydrolics and we need infor on the tractor connection. The manual mentions the auxiliary hydrolics but it is very unclear on hose hook up. It mentions an illustration but is unclear. I would like to know if anyone does know where to hook the hoses from the sweeper?


----------

